# Bow Building Tools...(Draw Knives)



## notnksnemor (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm going to take the plunge and try to build a self bow. Had to get some tools. 
Stopped at a flea market in N. Georgia while on a trip and bought these....
Is this a good start for required tools? I've got rasps and files. Trying to do this without power tools like Bam-Bam would, thanks for the obsession Chris.
Also, any pointers on how to use a draw knife would be most welcome.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jun 22, 2008)

Two matters which will make working with a drawknife much more efficient:

1).  Make sure the drawknife is very sharp and flat on the bottom surface.

2).  You really need a shaving horse to hold your workpiece.  It would pay you to take time and build one if your interest in building bows is very great.

http://www.greenwoodworking.com/shorse.htm


----------



## dutchman (Jun 22, 2008)

Good link, Mr. Vernon. 

Rick, I can't wait to see the work in progress. Be sure to have the Mrs. take plenty of pictures for you to post!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 22, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Good like, Mr. Vernon.
> 
> Rick, I can't wait to see the work in progress. Be sure to have the Mrs. take plenty of pictures for you to post!



This should be good for a few laughs from the learned woodworkers here. This will be a "What you shouldn't do" thread. Too bad you can't build a bow out of electricity, that I know.
Got a lot of hickory on the ground at the lease. Gonna start from there, finding a suitable piece of wood.
If I can get the hang of it, I'll move on to other woods.
Thanks for the encouraging words..we'll see where this goes.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah a drawknife is good for making bows, and rasps and files are very handy too! With a drawknife you need a good bowyers bench to hold your wood so you can work. A draw knife will take off more wood than you want it to if you aren't careful with it!

I use a Stanley Sureform, a four way rasp, and a chain saw file to cut the nocks in my bows! Plenty of sandpaper helps as well !

I wish you good luck with your new undertaking !


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jun 22, 2008)

I found my favorite drawknife at a flea market. 

I use a Black&Decker work bench I got from lowes, but most of the time old foot push bench is the best, they weigh more, and won't jump around like the Black&Decker workmate.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2008)

Good luck Rick! Post your results.


----------



## Buck111 (Jun 22, 2008)

1. Keep 'em sharp.
2. Don't bounce 'em off your chest.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 23, 2008)

go for it Rick I too know electricity but have faith in you .....


 I just cracked the hicory 1 I made this weekend shootin' it .....


----------



## deerstand (Jun 24, 2008)

a good cabinet scrapper is useful too when you get down to doing some fine tillering. it will remove small even layers of wood. a good book to read would be the traditional bowers bible vol 1.


----------

